# group shot



## jarhunter (Oct 2, 2011)

This picture was taken earlier this year during annual cleaning. Warren


----------



## glass man (Oct 2, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!Really love the yellow one.  JAMIE


----------



## jarhunter (Oct 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> BEAUTIFUL!Really love the yellow one.  JAMIE


 Thanks Jamie, That yellow one came from an on site auction. It was still wrapped with wicker with about an inch of dirt and dust covering it. Could tell by the lip that it was a good color, but not that good. Waited in 10 degree weather to win it. Wicker was rotten and dirty so off that went, think it was a good decision. Warren


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice pic! I'm all about that Yellow too![]


----------



## epackage (Oct 3, 2011)

Great looking stuff Warren....Jim


----------



## jarhunter (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks Jim, here`s a different shot of same group. Warren


----------



## rockbot (Oct 4, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  jarhunter
> 
> This picture was taken earlier this year during annual cleaning. Warren


 
 Whats that green one that looks like a milk bottle?
 nice pic.


----------



## jarhunter (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi rock, it`s an early black glass fruit/utilty jar with crude applied lip and open pontil. Jar on left is of same style but not as old. This one has ground lip, looks to be spun in mold and looks to have just missed being iron pontiled. Warren


----------



## jarhunter (Oct 4, 2011)

lip....


----------



## jarhunter (Oct 4, 2011)

base...


----------



## jarhunter (Oct 4, 2011)

newer jar...


----------



## jarhunter (Oct 4, 2011)

base...


----------



## Dansalata (Oct 5, 2011)

some smokin beautiful jars man...beautiful!!!


----------



## sandchip (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow on all counts.


----------

